# Pictures from the Chilean Navy Special Forces



## Specialoperator (Aug 17, 2008)




----------



## Trip_Wire (Aug 17, 2008)

Nice Pics!! :)


----------



## 8'Duece (Aug 18, 2008)

Looks like a couple of guy's are carrying H&K 91's in that last pic. Nice rifle.


----------



## Swill (Aug 20, 2008)

specialoperator, are you in any of those pics?  :confused:


----------



## Specialoperator (Aug 20, 2008)

*Pictures*



> specialoperator, are you in any of those pics?



Swill:

Unhopefuly I am not in those pictures. I am retired, so I would like to be there, but its time for the newer SOF generations to train hard.

Specialoperator.


----------

